# Percheron Pictures



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Just sharing a couple of pictures of our Percheron mare, Selah. I never seem to get any great shots of her but thought these were nice enough. She is a super sweet girl, we bought her last summer to cross with our Thoroughbred stallion and to train as my husbands trail horse. My neighbor girls are quite taken with her also. Shes about five months pregnant in these pictures, my vet is impressed with how big she is already. We thought she would have been able to hide it for a while longer!



































And one from last fall in better shape... :wink:


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Omg she's beautiful! She looks like a true gentle giant.

I know that foal is going to be gorgeous, TBxPerch is one of my favorite breeds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

She is gorgeous 
I love black horses


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Post pictures of the bebe after she has it!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, she is stunning! What a sweet face she has.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Very nice looking, I like her build and her face...what is her breeding?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes looking great!!!


----------



## Shonee (Apr 4, 2012)

She's stunning!!!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

She is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I just love big horses!


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

shes a beauty


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank-you! She is as sweet as she looks, were quite taken with her. My husband in particular


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's gorgeous, I love black horses!!


----------



## friesian101 (Apr 30, 2012)

She is beautiful looks exactly like my old percheron starlight who passed away a year ago


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a gorgeous girl!!! I want my next horse to be a Perch cross of some sort...I love the big horses!!!


----------

